# do you consider cloth diapering a hobby?



## calandal'smom (Nov 25, 2001)

Recently I have noticed a trend among cloth diaperers to constantly seek out new and different dipes, usually resulting in some sort of collection. They are usually proud of this monstrous waste of money...uh, I mean, stash, and willing to extole the virtues of different washing methods. All these ppl swear by using less detergent and avoiding dreft bc it has fabric softener in it (wrong.)

Also, the decorative diaper trend.

I find this all mind boggling. For me, cloth diapers serve one purpose only. They solve a real problem of everyday life. I tried a few things, found what worked and stopped collecting diapers.

i would never consider spening more than necessary on diapers bc they are cute.

I would also never consider sewing diapers so they could be cute.

Is this a hobby? Or a way you solve a problem so you can do fun stuff with your kids?


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

We cloth diaper first because of the health benefits. We are not comfortable using DD on Abby because of the potential risks involved with them.

We CD second because of the enviornmental benefit.

While the first 2 are our primary reason, the cuteness is an added benefit!

I I don't spend what we consider an insane ammount of money, but I do enjoy quality and cute diapers for Abby. I buy quality itmes for myself, so I would do no less for my daughter!

Sarah


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

They are usually proud of this monstrous waste of money








:







It's really not a waste of money to me. Even if I were to splurge on really expensive diapers, I'd still most likely be saving money over sposies. And since I don't have the most $$$ dipes money can buy, I've saved quite a bit.

To answer your question, I suppose it is somewhat of a hobby. I enjoy looking at sites with pretty dipes, I enjoy supporting WAHMs, I enjoy putting ds's bum in a cute, comfortable diaper.

Quote:

avoiding dreft bc it has fabric softener in it (wrong.)
There was recently a post about this in which one of the mamas here was in contact with someone from Dreft, and the rumor that you cannot use it on cloth was disspelled.

Quote:

i would never consider spening more than necessary on diapers bc they are cute.
Depends on what one would consider necessary, IMO.

Quote:

I would also never consider sewing diapers so they could be cute.
Why not? Sewing is definitely a hobby for many, an outlet, a way to relax.

Quote:

Or a way you solve a problem so you can do fun stuff with your kids?
I'm not sure I understand this question.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

why shouldn't i purchase diapers that are cute? if it brings joy into my life, who are you to judge me and say it's a waste?
if i were to make a snap judgment about you right now, it wouldn't be kind, but i'm going to wait and see how your personality on these boards evolves.
people have different approaches to every facet of parenting. just because we don't understand someone else's motivation doesn't make it less valid.
no one here has to justify what they've spent on what diapers. we're all bound together by our commitment to use cloth diapers over chemical ones, but everyone has a different approach.

i'm wondering if you wear the same clothes every day, and if they are merely utilitarian or if some of them are GASP! attractive? do you shave your head? because otherwise you are just trying to flatter yourself with a hairstyle and that's a waste of time and money. do you not have books or art in your home? because those are clearly another waste of money, as they are not strictly utilitarian.
do you get my point? your definition of waste is not mine, so don't presume to know anyone else's thought process or situation.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Thanks Elphaba!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by calandal'smom_
*Recently I have noticed a trend among cloth diaperers to constantly seek out new and different dipes, usually resulting in some sort of collection. They are usually proud of this monstrous waste of money...uh, I mean, stash, and willing to extole the virtues of different washing methods. All these ppl swear by using less detergent and avoiding dreft bc it has fabric softener in it (wrong.)*
So this a "recent" trend? I thought it started in about 1998 or earlier, when some WAHMs started. So any hobby could be considered a "monstrous waste of money" then, right? For example, I use stamps in daily life, but I don't collect them. But I don't go on stamp collectors BBs and accuse them of wasting money on their hobby.

So, yes, I do considering cloth diapering a hobby, and at least it's a useful way to "waste" my money.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I like cute diapers. They make me happy. Someday my kids will all be in underpants and my collection will be no more. I don't think buying disney character underpants will be as much fun for me - but my kids will sure enjoy.

Wishing everyone a happy fluffy day


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Um , I would call it more of an obsession the a hobby for me. :LOL And I don't consider it a waste of money because the cute diapers can be resold and you can't do that with sposies.

Your post did come off sounding very harsh but maybe it just sounds that way because it is typed and we don't know your tone.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I rambled, tried to delete, and can't.

Would you mind sharing what it is that you have found works for you? Kinds of dipes, washing methods...

I think this IS a hobby for a lot of people, but what's the harm? It's legal, no one gets hurt...


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the whole point of your post was to rile us all up, so I will simply just say that yes, cloth diapering is a hobby to me.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I thik its the same as people enjoying fun clothes- its natural to want to enjoy beautiful things. It's uplifting. And why not? It supports WAHMs not big corporations. It's environmentally sound and you can resell the dipes. They get used and reused as long as there is use in them.

I don't see this as harmful in any way. I found that I really enjoy a simple system but LOVE having colorful covers. Some people love print diapers. We're all different. Some people like beige socks and conservative clothes, some people go for stripes or colors. There's nothing wrong with enjoying your diapers.

I used ME OS and prefolds for about 4 years and these are worn thin and well-loved. I had some Bumkins and Kushies as well along the way.

Now I've got lots of WAHM stuff, but use mostly prefolds. I say, yes, diapering can be a hobby. Hey, what's wrong with that?? What's the point in criticizing anyone's hobby if it isn't harming anything.


----------



## Twinmommy1120 (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi
im very very new to cd and new to mdc so i might not know protocol etc, so if i offendi am soo sorry..

anyway.. i am not an "earthy" person generally..i do breastfeed my twins, i did co sleep for 6 mos, i do believe in baby wearing but i didnt cd..for me it was the last step of a parenting style that made sense to me, but frankly i was too lazy to do it.

then my friend (thanks you know who youare!) sent me pictures of her new cd's..she had just started too when her dd was about 8 mos old..and i was in love! i love fashion and embroidery (i deal with this at my real job anyway ) and had no idea cd's could be so adorable..that really helped make a leap into cd's myself.

i mean i didnt decide to cd b/c they were so cute, but if i could do something i felt was healthier for my babies, better for the environment AND get some personal satisfaction out of buying new diapers then hey!! whats not to love!!

for me its the "cute" factor that makes it fun and keeps me motivated to continue..i dont know how psyched id be everyday just puttingon white cpfs..im busy enough with twins, i need all the excitement i can get! lol

but its not to say there is anything wrong with the plain dipes..but for me, seeing how cool some of them were and helping out other wahm's clinched it! and i think and believe cd;ing is better for the world (from a macroeconomic scale..) why not have some fun while we are at it.

to each his own my friend...dont be jealous that some people choose to spend their hard earned money oncuter diapers than you do. we all make choices.

sam


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

I like having cute diapers, I also like having what you would call "utilitarian diapers"...save those for outings and nighttime LOL.

My true obsession is in sewing diapers. I love picking out colours, inners, outers, and soakers. I love putting it together and seeing something adorable that didn't exist before I started creating it. And honestly I like that I can start and end a project (diaper) and be done it the same night (I am a bit of an immediate gratification girl LOL).

My main motivation is that I want to teach my son that it is NOT okay to throw "monstrous" amounts of garbage into landfills. I want to teach him that it is important to take care of the earth and that it is a sacred resposibility. My main motivation was not to save money -- though I have and that's kind of a bonus









I think the problem is that you are assuming that everyone uses cloth diapers for the same reason...to save $$$$ and that just isn't true. And honestly I don't consider it a monstrous waste of money to purchase products from a mom who is working at home to spend more time with her children.

Steph


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Shooooweeee mama, somebody has peed in your cornflakes this morning! Why on earth would you be so very hostile about such an innocent and relatively healthy enjoyment? Are you jealous because you yourself cannot build up a stash of beautiful and unique things? Whatever your problem is, and I am truly sorry if you are having a bad day, please don't take it out on us. We haven't done anything to you.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Just rereading the original OP and I don't get this:

Quote:

All these ppl swear by using less detergent
I am confused what that has to do with collecting cute diapers. Please reply and explain yourself.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by calandal'smom_
*
i would never consider spening more than necessary on diapers bc they are cute.

I would also never consider sewing diapers so they could be cute.

Is this a hobby? Or a way you solve a problem so you can do fun stuff with your kids?*
To answer your questions, yes it is very much a hobby. It's something I love and know I am doing something good for my child and the enviroment. When I cloth diapered my older child he loved picking out his diaper, it was fun for him. I love picking out cute diapers for my younger son, it makes what is normally considered something yucky and unpleasant a lot more enjoyable for us.

I'm sorry you never would consider sewing diapers to be cute. I







sewing, it is what I do when I can't face the world anymore, and sewing cute diapers just makes it all better.

We all have our things that we love, this group of people here love cloth diapers and how cute they are. Who are you to come in here and question and attack us? Maybe spend some time here and get to know us before you judge us. And check out some of the cute diapers yourself, you may actually fall in love with some.


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

Sure it's a hobby! I've been putting up to 30 diapers a day on two kids and trust me, I needed some cute stuff to liven up our days of endless changes. In addition to my other hobby, which is saving the planet, it's fun to try out the latest and greatest fabrics and designs that fellow moms have dreamed up. And when I'm finished our diapering days, I can sell off my 'stash' so another mom can enjoy those same dipes that made me smile and kept my kid's little bums dry and soft.









PS watch out! It's addictive! Stick around and you'll be drawn into the hyena thrills too!


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

PS I forgot to explain my own reason for using less detergent: Way back eons ago when I was a poor struggling college student, I discovered that by gradually reducing the amount of detergent I used to wash a load that the clothes were still getting clean. And I could make a bottle of Tide go twice as far. I then realized that the detergent companies want consumers to use more of that stuff so we'll have to buy more and more and more....so it was a given when I grew up and had kids that all the clothes, including diapers, would be washed with less than half a measure.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I know this thread may upset a few of you and I would just like to ask that replies continue to be made in a respectful manner, as most of you have done to this point.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok, mamas, now







...seriously, let's all relax a bit. Everyone has their own reasons for cd'ing and this place is the last place we should feel we need to justify why we do what we do. This is a support group of sorts. We ask q's, get answers, get help, so that we can cloth diaper effectively.

Affordability is not high on everyone's priority list.







Now then, the OP has been a member of MDC for a while but with few posts, so maybe the OP is not good with posting things like as in knowing how the wording will come off. Maybe the OP was strong in language. Maybe the PP's were a bit defensive in their replies...............maybe I shouldn't even bother to post, but I can see both sides of this one.

I think if you can and want to buy a diaper or cover that costs over $25-$50, then more power to you. I also KNOW that a $2 diaper will work just as well, as will an $8 cover. I know that a little detergent goes a long way. I know that some detergents have not damaged my fabrics, as touted that they would and that some fabrics come on the bolts, rolls, etc with flaws and holes already on/in them. I know some of this from personal experience and some from chatting with cd'ing mamas who already figured it out and passed that info along to me.

Diapers are pee/poo catches, the end. If the mundane task of diapering can be made more fun b/c of cute prints, then cool, all the better, imo. To me, cd'ing isn't a hobby, it is a way to keep pee/poo off my carpet! :LOL


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I consider Cloth Diapering a Hobby


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes! I consider cloth diapering a hobby! Anyone who sticks around here as a regular once their getting-started questions are answered is basically a hobbyist, no?! Either that or an advocate!

Many many people think it is weird that cloth diapering is my hobby. What can I say! I admit it!

Spending money on cute things for my baby gives me a thrill. It takes some of the blah out of dealing with poop and pee seventy thousand times a day.

But it is fun, it makes me happy, and I have a great time here at MDC. So, there you go! My husband's mind is boggled as well. But, hey, I don't dig fantasy football and he does. To each his/her own!








xoxo pam


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

no, its an ART!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MelMel_
*no, its an ART!*


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Personally, I don't consider cloth diapering a hobby-it was a consious choice I made in an effort to reduce my families "impact" on this earth. To my suprise and delight, I found that I didn't have to resort to plain diapers (very boring IMO), but I could express my own personal style (just like clothing) through the gorgeous diapers! Now of course, ds is old enough (nearly 14m)to recognize beauty in diapers hehe-and he definitely has his favorites, and I let him choose which diaper he wants to wear next at nearly every change. I let him pick his own fabric for new diapers(ludicrous to some, but normal in our house) and we are both happy. He also picks what clothes he wants to wear each day (within reason-and season LOL), and the trip to the closet has become a ritual for us.
I know that I for one spend money quite often on things that aren't "necessary", but who doesn't? I have discovered one thing though, it isn't as if the majority spend money unnecessarily on diapers (though some could use a 12 step program-STACEY), the diapers-whether plain or cute ALL serve a purpose-they keep pee and poo off you and me. Plus the added benefit that every time we change them that is one less disposable diaper in a landfill somewhere....waiting to degrade.............and waiting...........and waiting........still waiting.......................

Shan
can't we give peace a chance?


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by calandal'smom_
*I would also never consider sewing diapers so they could be cute.

*
Well, that's fine for you...but there seems to be an implicit criticism of those who do.

I have made most of my dd's diapers and covers, and it has given me pleasure and satisfaction to make something practical, cute, and fun for us to use.

Plus, I have found that my dd enjoys the cute diapers, likes picking out which one is going to wear.

What's the harm in that?

I am reminded of what Lori at fuzbaby says, that fun diapers make you smile when you are changing your baby, a time when they are looking right at your face.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lil_harleys_mama_
*I know that I for one spend money quite often on things that aren't "necessary", but who doesn't? I have discovered one thing though, it isn't as if the majority spend money unnecessarily on diapers (though some could use a 12 step program-STACEY), the diapers-whether plain or cute ALL serve a purpose-they keep pee and poo off you and me.*
Me???? What ever are you talking about?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

it is a skill only some know and understand, it takes a special type of person to embrace cloth diapering the way these mamas do. Those kind of people are warm, loving and make great parents.







And I am happy to say I am one of them.


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

I knew since I was a little girl that I would CD to help reduce the Earths waste. I didn't start CD because of the cute diapers. Infact I didn't even know they had such cute ones! I always thought CD was using prefolds and plastic pants. When I finally starting using cloth, a couple years ago, I was so surprised to see all the many choices! I thought it was great!

If we all looked the same, wore the same clothes, ate the same meal, day after day after day, life would be unbearable. CD has added a sparkle to my day. I enjoy the variation. It always brings a smile to my face to talk about diapers.

I am also grateful I CD because it has opened a whole new support system for me. Many of the moms on this board are home alone with their kids everyday, without any other adult contact. I have found it very pleasing to feel like I belong to a wonderful group of mommies in our own special community.

So no it didn't start out as a hobby for me, but it definiently ended up that way. And ya know...this is the first hobby I have ever had that is actually useful! All my other "collections" sit on the shelf collecting dust. At least this collection collects the poop!


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

I think the problem is that you are assuming that everyone uses cloth diapers for the same reason...to save $$$$ and that just isn't true. And honestly I don't consider it a monstrous waste of money to purchase products from a mom who is working at home to spend more time with her children.
Well said. I CD for three reasons listed in importance.

1. My daughter's health
2. To do my part in not destroying the earth anymore than we already do
3. To save money

And believe it or not I have some really cute dipes and haven't spent a ton, still save money over sposies, and am still doing my part to save the environment.

But to be honest if I had a bigger diaper budget - I would invest in more cloth and gorgeous custom diapers. They are beautiful and whether they are beautiful or not they are still doing their job in #1 and #2. So if they are doing they're job and I can afford it and choose to do it - then why the criticism?


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

For me it is a hobby to collect diapers, to sew diapers, and to bring joy to other's lives with fluffy mail









Everyone should have a hobby and a creative outlet to express themselves. If that hobby serves a practical purpose even better IMO! Some day I may become bored with diapers and sewing diapers and then I will sew something else, collect something, or maybe take up Skydiving









To the original poster, I'm sure you probably have a hobby, interest, or collection that I would probably find dull, frivilous, or uninteresting as well


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

And as far as hobbys go at least it's a safe earth friendly choice!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

OK....First let me defend my HOBBY, then I'll defend myself from my good friend Shannon's comment about a "12 step program"







...he he he he.

If I get emotional, excuse me...I have CD'ed my three lovely babes & it definately is one of my favorite parts of "babyhood". Always, late at night, I bring up the freshly washed diapers from the dryer to fold where I sit on the couch & make neat lttle piles of covers, prefolds, & wipes...where I stuff the pocket diapers with the clean inserts and put them neatly in the basket. Each & every time, I sit & smile, thinking of my sleeping babe, knowing that this ritual is a small labor of love to him or her.

Each time one of them potty trained, I packed the diapers in a bin & cried a little because that part was over & always a little sad







. Now, number three will probably be my last & so I am enjoying these last couple years by buying whatever I fancy & budget will allow. I love my stash.....it is a "hobby" for me but it's more than that too.

It's sharing something in common with a small % of really special women committed to the BEST(not most expensive) for their baby. It's sharing time & good words with kindred spirits on these boards & others. It's supporting mamas who can sew(I can't) so that they can be home with their kids. It's taking even ONE lousy dollar from the pockets of Huggies, Pampers, etc....

I don't really care what anyone thinks. Like Frank Sinatra once sang...."I did it MY way!!" You don't have to understand it, but you should not judge it.

LOVE to all you CLOTH DIAPER MAMAS...& especially you Shannon!!


----------



## Just Me Jenn (Aug 7, 2003)

A hobby, an obsession, a lifestyle....all in how you look at it.
I've been cd'ing for 8 years now. When I first started I didn't have much choice for anything but prefolds/covers (at least no other options that I could find at that time). The quality of the diapers at that time were nowhere near what they are now - yes they have evolved that much in such a short time - it wasn't easy, that's for sure....but it was a choice I made based on what was best for our situation/beliefs at that time - my choice to make








The selection of diapers available nowadays astounds me. Yes they are quite adorable - yes they do have some beautiful prints....and you know what else, these cutesy diapers that some of us choose to waste a mostrous amount of money on are worth every penny. They work as good as they look - so what's wrong with it. Pay a little extra and get not only a beautiful diaper but one that's amazingly functional. I'm not seeing a problem with this. If your budget allows you to buy these diapers - then why not?
As far as the detergent issues - I'm not sure if I understand your question with that? So it's been learned that less is more when it comes to the amount of detergent you do when washing diapers - if less does the same job, why not use less? Too much detergent can cause problems for diapers - not just the fancy stuff, but for plain old prefolds too.

Quote:

*Or a way you solve a problem so you can do fun stuff with your kids?*
Not sure if I understand the question you are asking here either???


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Yes, it is most definitely a hobby for me! Yes, I have spent way more on diapers than I needed to! Yes, it gives me joy!









CDing does not make me neglect my son, if that is what you are asking. I don't spend less time playing with him than I would if I used sposies. My choice to use cloth actually stems from my desire to do right by him - I want him to wear soft comfy cloth and I want to conserve the earth's resources. And I want to enjoy looking at his cute padded bum!

As far as washing routines go - well, we all have our own and whatever works for you is fine with me. I guess I don't understand the question here. Use less detergent, use more, use bleach, use baking soda or Calgon or whatever - how does it matter? The end result is what's important - is your diaper clean?? OK!


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

It IS a fun hobby for me...everyone has one of some sort.

Besides the fact that the diapers are cute, they can be resold, so even though the "cute" diapers are usually more expensive, their resale value is high as well, so you get "most" of your money in return.

I've bought & sold hundreds of dollars worth of diapers, but have never touched my actual checking account or "real" money since my original investment over 2 years ago...I have a paypal account where all my diaper sales go into and that's what I use to buy new diapers.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

ag - - - >> Hobby? Heck no. It is/was/continues to be a MISSION! Yep, a mission to find the PERFECT cloth diaper.







ag


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:

All my other "collections" sit on the shelf collecting dust. At least this collection collects the poop!
:LOL









Ok I forgot last night that the OP's last question I don't get. Maybe it's poorly worded? The way I read it is that I had nothing fun to do wtih my kids at all, I just locked them away in a room all day by themselves (for 2 years...) until I discovered CD'ing and that CD'ing was fun. But really, I've always had a blast with my babies and kids, only now I dont' cringe every time I gotta toss a dirty dipe (like I did, into the garbage for two years...)

My primary reasons for switching were (in about this order, though sometimes they intertwine themselves) 1. Health 2. Cost factor (when I started out I got lots of cute stuff, much of it second hand so the prices were not full retail, and a lot of it was used on my second and third babies) 3. Comfort (could be tied in with health) 3. WAHMade dipes are so fricken awsome dude!







I have enjoyed getting to know the wahms who make the dipes, etc for the past few years and love that I am supporting another momma in staying home with her kids.


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

or a nice bra? Well in my opinion this is the same concept but better. Changing the baby's diaper is not always something fun to do. In fact sometimes it is just a plain chore. BUT when you pull out an adorable diaper and put it on it brings a smile to your face and that in turn makes your baby smile. If your baby goes without pants on then all the world can see it and it is more as an accessory. My children never had "designer or boutique" clothes but they always had the cutest diapers and covers.

edited for typos. I need more


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

YES!!!







Diapering is absolutely a hobby to me. I always was vaguely interested in cloth dipes (being a vaguely alternative, sometimes crunchy kind of mama), but didn't start buying any till DD was 8 months old and I found this board (and all the beautiful dipes discussed within). I love cute dipes. I have a ton - and yes, I could have acheived the same goal of catching pee and poop with plainer dipes, but these appeal to me and keep me in the CDing game. If that makes me shallow, then so be it!







I love my dipes, I am excited and proud when I get a new one, and I love sharing that excitement with my cding buddies here at MDC. Who else would understand? I am also proud that my "hobby" is good for the environment and good for my baby - and not to be whatever, but if it isn't good for my pocketbook, then that is no one's business but my own (well, DH might argue with that one, LOL).

BTW - If anyone would like to check out my little cutie, Eliza, in her new Tuesday Bear cover (tres frivolous, but I adore it), here she is - Tuesday Bear Cubs.









XOXO


----------



## CD_addict (Sep 27, 2002)

Sometimes it reminds me of people who only want designer clothes. Would cheaper clothes function? Sure, but for some people. clothes are like entertainment and they will spend lot to look nice. I really like Hanna clothes for kids but can't afford many them.

I don't understand why some people get obsessed with certain "brands"(WAHMS) and stalk. It does remind me of a status symbol like the Jordache horse stickted onto the front side pocket of blue jeans. I find it really funny when people talk about how they hope the doctor/other mothers/friends etc will notice them changing diapers and comment on how cute they are. I think some people get really caught up in it and its really rather materialistic.

Personally, I think some wahms have really cute diapers and I like them, and it might be nice to have a couple, but since they only get covered up its hard for me to justify spending more than I need to spend just to get the job done.


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, I definately see cd as a hobby! I love it and it's good for my baby!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I completely understand what you're saying, and also understand how some people could be a bit rattled by your post.

My closest friends also view diapers as completely utilitarian, and have no idea why I'd spend $15+ on a diaper (especially if it's not an AIO). They also would be the types to prefer a single 'system' rather than a billion different dipes, covers, liners, soakers, gadgets, etc. I however love variety in diapering (and everything!), and enjoy my different dipes (and baby clothes) for their differences. I love to sew them, to experiment with new fabrics, and to see people's responses to how I diaper my son.

My friends are appalled at the prices of wahm diapers (they use disposables mostly, and the few CD friends I have use prefolds). I explained to them that the cute, pricey, popular ones resell for a premium price, allowing you to diaper for next to nothing if you take good care of them then sell on ebay (or whatever). Sometimes they sell for more used than they do new (SOS for example) if they are a brand that is hard to get new. Strange huh? My friends don't understand my fascination either. It's like any hobby I guess. I don't understand my friend's 'knick knack' collection of little ceramic thingies you have to dust, but to each their own.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

I just wanted to respond to this









Quote:

I find it really funny when people talk about how they hope the doctor/other mothers/friends etc will notice them changing diapers and comment on how cute they are.
I think for many of us, we want them to notice so they can see that cloth is NOT what it used to be, and perhaps spread the joy of cloth diapering(at least for me that's the case)


----------



## calandal'smom (Nov 25, 2001)

Chill, y'all "this mama" is pg and requires 12 hrs of sleep at night and some wake up time in the am!

I had no idea you would get so riled, or defensive actually! But I see now that you may have been offended by my rather cynical approach. I have been diapering for around 6.5 yrs and have sorta lost that new and adoring feeling for cloth that some ppl have. Its just something I do now- bc its affordable, bc its an environmentally conscious choice, bc I do love a soft cottony tush in my lap.

I CD'ed well before I got familiar with the net. I had no real info to go on (tho mothering ran an article on the art of CD'ing early in my mothering career) besides I wanted to do it, and an ancient copy of Dr Spock that told how to fold. Only since I have been online in the past 2 yrs have I seen this remarkable trend in CDing as a hobby.

What irritates me endlessly is the mythology of CD'ing. No wonder more ppl don't do it! Ppl make it sooo complicated sounding in their posts at other boards- not familiar enough with this place to say the same of here. The washing procedures ppl use are varied- and thats great, what works for me doesn't have to work for everyone. But the folk tales (dreft is one, vinegar solves all probs, washing this temp or that....) annoy the carp out of me.

I honestly think the obsession is bizarre. Prolly bc I have a 6 and 3 yo and not a first infant. I have moved on to obsess with things like soft cotton undies for the kids with no bindy itchy elastic. Well, i don't obsess, I just buy it. I wear a vicki's bra- the cheapest they make and bravado when newly PP and a size G or whatever. Yikes! I like nice stuff. I like cute kids stuff. I like quality clothing and shoes. My hobbies are reading, finishing my degree (is that really a hobby?) doing all the kids stuff I do, and watching movies. I sew curtains, costumes and other stuff when my machine feels like working. If I felt sure I could make a better dipe or a cheaper one I would do it.

I diaper with Motherease and an assortment of cotton prefolds (mostly weebees) which I pin bc it works like a charm and fits my skinny babies. I wash with tide (full amt, maybe a bit less- load size is key) bc I don't have soft but very hard water. I soak overnight in the machine and wash the next day- 2 times, one cold and one hot. I bleach (gasp) as needed.

And my dipes are about to cover their third tush.


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

When we started to CD I started cheap with a little bit of cute thrown in. We had thought about it when I was pg but decided against it. Well after 1.5 months of throwing all those dipes in the trash we decided to switch. I really didn't care about the money factor but if I could save, I would.

Well ds developed a very bad rash and red marks from these dipes. I felt horrible that a choice I made caused this. I knew I didn't want to switch back, so I started looking for what would work. When I first came to MDC they were extolling the virtues of Fuzbaby. I laughed at the thought of paying that much for a dipe. They were one of the things we tried along the way and it worked. So we've stuck with it. It is most important to me that my ds is healthy. Cute dipes are a buyproduct.

I just figured out we about broke even. We should have enough dipes until potty learning but might need a few more covers. Most of these will be good for the next baby too. I still like to try new ones here and there. I don't spend a lot of money on his clothes or disposibles so I figure why not. My son is not going without other things in order or me to fund his diapers. He still has money in his college acount. As long as my ds is taken care of, I don't think anyone should care how much money i've spent.


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

Or a way you solve a problem so you can do fun stuff with your kids?
Then what is up with this statement? REally I am curious as to what you mean.

We all have different tastes. Frankly, I was bored with WHITE prefolds! Sorry, but if I am going to cloth diaper I need a little "zest" in my life!

I also sew as a hobby







So combining the two was just a given! LOL!

I also read, cycle, cook, garden, homeschool, write, make love, hike, swim, shop, dance, etc!


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks for clarifying! We all understand what happens to your brain when you are pg and tired







! I do think you are right in some ways, though about the obsessiveness. An obsession is an obsession, whatever the object of it is, and is not healthy. I too use primarily prefolds, which always fit and are sooo very cute. I do have a number of cute fitteds, but always will go back to simple prefolds and nylon pullon covers. More power to you for simplicity!


----------



## calandal'smom (Nov 25, 2001)

I wouldn't know what it means to you. I think you want to know what it means to me?

What it means to me is I diaper the baby and we go do fun stuff, as opposed to sitting around thinking about the diapers and shopping for diapers, or sewing diapers or talking about diapers.

I diaper, I move out. We all go have fun. It works great.


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

That is what I meant, I just edited my post, then read yours.

Quote:

What it means to me is I diaper the baby and we go do fun stuff, as opposed to sitting around thinking about the diapers and shopping for diapers, or sewing diapers or talking about diapers.
You mean there isn't more to life?







Who knew!


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

but why then would you want to come to a diapering board? I mean this board is solely dedicated to the ART of diapering. It is for asking question on products, asking about washing routines, asking about materials used, and about diff products for diff needs. That is what this board is about. While not everyone has to agree and I know I don't with all the products used it is a choice just like what we eat and what we wear. I applaud your simple attitude over diapers. They are after all poo and pee catchers but then again many other items we use on a daily basis give up more pleasure then just their utilitarian function. Noone here talks negative to the many prefold users and there are MANY here. Why should people be approached in a negative manner because they enjoy putting art on their baby's bums??? I hope this comes across as non judgemental and also not defensive. My intention was not to ? your choices but ? your choice to be a newbie here and speak - towards the mommas here that enjoy to diaper their baby with artful diapers.

Please no







throwing and please no







and a GIANT






















to you.

now to







away and back to knitting some wool pants....


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

and


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't think the process of CD'ing is a hobby for me, but the process of finding them is. I'm obsessed! I'll admit it!









I can be seen frequently late at night after DS is in bed surfing eBay for CD deals. I also will buy any brand (unless I've heard consistently horrible things about them) just to try different ones out. So far, the only diapers I have are velcro fastened but I would love to try some snaps!

I also love cute diapers. It makes diapering more fun for DS and for me!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I feel the same way as you mommytomy4kids


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by calandal'smom_
*What it means to me is I diaper the baby and we go do fun stuff, as opposed to sitting around thinking about the diapers and shopping for diapers, or sewing diapers or talking about diapers.*
You are making it sound like we neglect our children in order to sit around and talk about diapers. I don't see how you could have meant that any other way.

I have had a rough week and maybe I am PMSing, and I find it admirable that other mamas are willing to overlook this and give you a friendly welcome. But I don't think you have come here with honorable intentions.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by famousmockngbrd_
*You are making it sound like we neglect our children in order to sit around and talk about diapers. I don't see how you could have meant that any other way.

I have had a rough week and maybe I am PMSing, and I find it admirable that other mamas are willing to overlook this and give you a friendly welcome. But I don't think you have come here with honorable intentions.*
I think your right the statement does sound rather horrid!! Makes it sound like all we do is sit around ignoring our babies and buy diapers........LOL! Ridiculous!

__________________________________________________ __
Originally posted by calandal'smom
What it means to me is I diaper the baby and we go do fun stuff, as opposed to sitting around thinking about the diapers and shopping for diapers, or sewing diapers or talking about diapers.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Munchkins Mom (Sep 18, 2003)

I am a newby to this board as well. I have just switched from spoises. I switched because my friend showed me her cute diapers, and all the new ones from wahm moms. So now that I cd you bet I am going to get some cute dipes to make changing them more enjoyable, as well as faster. Those velcro ones are great, I use them so I can change fast and then move on and play. I would have never switched if all she showed me was the prefolds(I have since gotten some). So now I will put the cute diapers on her before I go out hoping someone will see them and I can help convert them to cd. I also have gotten many helpful tips and hints off this board and so many of the moms have let me share in their joy, how wonderful. I can't belive anyone would attack these wonderful mothers. Also if you notice the time of alot of these posts they are late at night, I am guessing like me a lot of moms get on after little ones are in bed to have a bit of fun. Just because we are mothers doesn't mean we can't have fun or have a break now and again. And to end if I am not interested in a thread I don't read it, no one forced me to come to mdc and no one forces me to read the threads. Anyway just my own opinion.

P.S. Thanks to Angelwraps, I am now the very pleased owner of an aio, which has the cutest butterflys on a bright yellow-orange background. And it is so soft. Also what is all this talk about a diaper budget? What's that?


----------



## Mirriah (Sep 10, 2003)

Well for me is USED to be a hobby - 4 yrs ago when I was CD'ing what I thought was my last baby. I tried everything under the sun and LOVED it! It was so fun.

Fast forward to now - this really is my last baby!! Now I know what I like and now I just use my trusty prefolds and bummi covers! Boring yes, but it works well and I no longer have to feed that hobby. Still, to me, using prefolds isn't really boring. I just love how well they work, how economical they are and how long they last! No boredom there.

I love though reading about all the WAHM stuff out there. So I suppose I live out that hobby vicariously









M


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by famousmockngbrd_
*You are making it sound like we neglect our children in order to sit around and talk about diapers. I don't see how you could have meant that any other way.

I have had a rough week and maybe I am PMSing, and I find it admirable that other mamas are willing to overlook this and give you a friendly welcome. But I don't think you have come here with honorable intentions.*

What Jen just said!


----------



## Jenb (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh heck, I think she needs a hobby!


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't use dreft on _anything_ because the smell is way too strong for a new little person who's body is just getting used to our world, so I'm not going to buy it just for diapers. You work for them or something? Less detergent is better, just like everything else, they try to get you to overuse (ever looked at the directions on a tube of toothpaste Vs. the size of the spout?) so you buy more.

Quote:

Is this a hobby? Or a way you solve a problem so you can do fun stuff with your kids?
Um...not sure what you mean by that? I have fun with my child and I have fun diapering my child and he has fun cloth-diapering his baby doll. I have fun on the 'net while he naps.

Quote:

_Originally posted by LuvMy2Kidz_
*I just wanted to respond to this









I think for many of us, we want them to notice so they can see that cloth is NOT what it used to be, and perhaps spread the joy of cloth diapering(at least for me that's the case)*
DITTO!


----------



## cassdarrow (May 29, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by calandal'smom_
*\ I have been diapering for around 6.5 yrs and have sorta lost that new and adoring feeling for cloth that some ppl have. Its just something I do now- bc its affordable, bc its an environmentally conscious choice, bc I do love a soft cottony tush in my lap.

I honestly think the obsession is bizarre. Prolly bc I have a 6 and 3 yo and not a first infant. And my dipes are about to cover their third tush.







*
I'm sitting here shaking my head sadly. I have clth diapered for 10 years, some of my dipes are covering their 5th tush.

And, yeah, it's still a hobby. It became a hobby just in the past year, lol.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

What it means to me is I diaper the baby and we go do fun stuff, as opposed to sitting around thinking about the diapers and shopping for diapers, or sewing diapers or talking about diapers.
Yep , I throw ds in a playpen so I can shop online for diapers all day. Oh and then I take the diapers for a walk and leave ds home.







:


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Ok, Mamas, another friendly reminder to avoid personal attacks. Let's keep this place friendly. Soon (I hope you agree) it will be time to close this thread unless anyone has anything novel to add?

As Alice Roosevelt Longworth (not Mae West) was once reported to say:
"If you don't have anything nice to say... come sit over here by me."









And she also added something about keeping the talk on the boards supportive, I'm pretty sure.

_edited because I checked out the quote source_


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I started before the net, too - and was really into my few dipes back then- I thought Motherease were the bees knees and showed off to the Grandparents how cool they were.

It's still a fun hobby- hey if I have to wash the things, I want to look at something nice. A few fancy covers wow up my day. I need a little wowing- I've been washing dipes for 4 1/2 years. I'm on my last one in dipes and hey- why not go out with a bang?

I'm also overjoyed that my 19 month old is using the potty part time...







I will miss my diapers, too... but while you got em in dipes, no reason not to enjoy it! Whatever makes you happy. Wecome to the board


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by calandal'smom_
*What it means to me is I diaper the baby and we go do fun stuff, as opposed to sitting around thinking about the diapers and shopping for diapers, or sewing diapers or talking about diapers.*
Hmm, in my house diapering is "fun stuff" and then we go do other fun stuff. So sad for you that you only have fun after diapering.

Sniffles,
Karla


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MissSugarKane_
*Yep , I throw ds in a playpen so I can shop online for diapers all day. Oh and then I take the diapers for a walk and leave ds home.







:*
:LOL







:LOL







:LOL


----------



## huskrkid (Feb 16, 2003)

What's really great for me is to see my 80+ year old grandparents gasp in awe in the fact that I use cloth diapers...then to see me throw a snappi and a prefold on my son, cry over the fact that I used a soaker my grandmother had made, and to gasp at the great prints I have for fitteds & then ask me how to use the "new" (read fitteds & wraps) diapers.

That's my all time favorite reason for using cloth diapers.


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

Angela - I LOVE the proud feeling I feel from my MIL, Brian's grandmother and my grandmother over my cloth diapers! They are simply amazed how wonderfully sewn and cute they are and Brian's 82 year old grandmother said how silly she felt for never figuring out a way to sew cuter diapers when he was in them (my MIL CD'ed all three of her kids).


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Wow...I didn't open this thread because we have had so many "diapering as a hobby" threads before. But I had to look when it got so long and see it's become quite catty!

Diapering is a hobby for me, one that in no way takes away from my family or keeps me from doing fun things with my children. Sheesh, how silly







:

think I'll go pet my diapers, marvel at my monsterous waste of money and pat myself on the back...


----------



## calandal'smom (Nov 25, 2001)

I can't believe how insulted and irate some of you are getting over this thread.

Really, I have never seen a thread dedicated to the hobby of CDing and posted it here bc I figured at Mothering ppl would be serious about conservation, not about collections or consumption.

I never implied anyone threw their kids in playpens to shop for diapers.

I never said you couldn't purchase new diapers or look at new diapers without being obsessed.

What is obsessive is the constant neeeeeed for more more more. And the constant need to perpetuate the incorrect mythology that I see often (as I pointed out) on other boards.

There is a clear differentiation between what you actually need and what you want. And there is a further differentiation between wanting and obsessing.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

I hope you'll agree that we've pretty much exhausted the discussion here, mamas! I'm going to go ahead and lock this thread so we can move on.

Thanks for sharing.

xoxoxo pam


----------

